# Grenade Launcher Bullseye



## comiso90 (Jan 22, 2010)

Soldiers Blow Up Tanker With Grenades Video


.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 28, 2010)

Freakin sick!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 29, 2010)

What a neat way to start a barbeque. 


Wheels


----------

